# coonhound huntoff



## willcox

figured out how we can put this issue to rest. found a 20 acre tobacco patch that has been stripped and has a fence around it. all we need is a set of bleechers. we can turn all the dogs in the field and call ,judge ,and score from the bleechers.we will watch the walcurs "not lie "while they are
treeing on the stalks and watch those deep hunting walcurs  get deep while they sit at the gate. the plotts can not do whatever it is they do, the black and tans can not fight while they kill each other. the english can me too whichever dogs they want to.we can set up a show bech for the redbones  and we ought to get a weeks worth of trailing out of the bloodogs


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Yeah that or we could go to a swamp and see which dog is the best. Which makes more sense than cutting dogs loose in a field


----------



## clp286

.....is what i like said:


> yeah that or we could go to a swamp and see which dog is the best. Which makes more sense than cutting dogs loose in a field



head


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Head???? what is that supposed to mean


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Hey Willcox the Blue dog would be the only in there smart enough to jump the fence and go deep to tree a Rickey in the swamp behind the field


----------



## willcox

.....Is What I Like said:


> Yeah that or we could go to a swamp and see which dog is the best. Which makes more sense than cutting dogs loose in a field



 you were included on the hunt . remember i said the stalks were stripped so you got your leaves off. thats what you were waiting for aint it


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> Head???? what is that supposed to mean




just be in irwinville tomorrow nite at 9:00 sharp with boots on


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Yeah I am sure that  is right. If you got lucky he might think about climbing the fence.


----------



## willcox

oh yeah and those northern boys can come to cause there wont be any gators or snakes!!!!!


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Well if I didnt have to work tomorrow night i would come to irwinville. How do you get to irwinville because i may just show up to that hunt.


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> Well if I didnt have to work tomorrow night i would come to irwinville. How do you get to irwinville because i may just show up to that hunt.



google it


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

.....Is What I Like said:


> Well if I didnt have to work tomorrow night i would come to irwinville. How do you get to irwinville because i may just show up to that hunt.



hwy 32 west from Ocilla and look for the sign


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Thanks, hopefully i will be able to make it. It is on the 10th isnt it?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

clp286 said:


> google it



Can we spell it for ya


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> Thanks, hopefully i will be able to make it. It is on the 10th isnt it?



thats rite your money gonna spend as good as the rest of your walcur compadres


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Do you guys usually have a lot of walkers there? I figured it was mostly blue dogs


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> Do you guys usually have a lot of walkers there? I figured it was mostly blue dogs



there will only be 3 blue dogs there that i know of and everything else will be walcur i can imagine


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

.....Is What I Like said:


> Do you guys usually have a lot of walkers there? I figured it was mostly blue dogs



as much smack that we talk about Walcurs i'm sure there will be hundreds there ............


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Oh well if all the blue dogs are split up yall should win three casts


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Or maybe yall should put them all on a three dog cast so at least one of them can win!!!


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> Oh well if all the blue dogs are split up yall should win three casts



thats our intentions you just make sure you are there


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> Or maybe yall should put them all on a three dog cast so at least one of them can win!!!



you will have 1 on your cast thats 4 sure


----------



## .....Is What I Like

nah you should really put them all on one cast so u can at least say one of them won


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

We may add a 4th Mafia dog so we can sweep it all!!!!!!!


----------



## willcox

if all do wind up in the same cast at least the losers will know they were beat by a coondog


----------



## .....Is What I Like

You do not even know who i am. but i guess you will when a stranger shows up on the 10th


----------



## willcox

.....Is What I Like said:


> You do not even know who i am. but i guess you will when a stranger shows up on the 10th



dont really care . you wouldnt show up tonight so i doubt you do then either


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

.....Is What I Like said:


> You do not even know who i am. but i guess you will when a stranger shows up on the 10th



You don't know me either but you will before the nites over I'm sure

Just bring your A game to the Ville


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> You do not even know who i am. but i guess you will when a stranger shows up on the 10th



i reckon so from the looks of it, i prolly dont wanna know being that you hunt a holstein


----------



## .....Is What I Like

You might better be glad i didnt show up. Did you even step foot in the woods??


----------



## .....Is What I Like

I could probably bring my "C" game and do alright over there


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> I could probably bring my "C" game and do alright over there



you just show up i dont care what game you bring just remember you gona be leavin a LOSER


----------



## willcox

.....Is What I Like said:


> You might better be glad i didnt show up. Did you even step foot in the woods??



i really am glad you didnt show up and i will probably be just as thankfuk on the 11th after you dont show up on the 10th. yes i stepped in the woods tonight and walked to ole blue with a ricky


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

.....Is What I Like said:


> I could probably bring my "C" game and do alright over there




we don't care what ya bring as long as it's pkc reg.


----------



## .....Is What I Like

How can you be so sure of that?? I mean I may lose but you probably wont be the person who beats me i can assure you


----------



## .....Is What I Like

will you have some registration forms on hand. I will have to register.


----------



## clp286

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> we don't care what ya bring as long as it's pkc reg.



better yet it aint even got to be reg. im the hunt director and i say u can hunt


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> i really am glad you didnt show up and i will probably be just as thankfuk on the 11th after you dont show up on the 10th. yes i stepped in the woods tonight and walked to ole blue with a ricky



Willcox do I need to order some more Blue Dog Mafiatattos .... So we can Tatto them when they leave the ville whooped


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Are you serious? You will just let me hunt. That is awfully nice. I want try to beat you to bad since you are so kind


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> Are you serious? You will just let me hunt. That is awfully nice. I want try to beat you to bad since you are so kind




thats what i wont you to there big guy, but u need to make sure you have your little ducks in a row before you come and try to beat me because i dont play well with others


----------



## willcox

.....Is What I Like said:


> Are you serious? You will just let me hunt. That is awfully nice. I want try to beat you to bad since you are so kind



we will even put you up for a few nites at either the mystic inn or the irwinville manor so you will have more than enough chances to get that win .


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

.....Is What I Like said:


> Are you serious? You will just let me hunt. That is awfully nice. I want try to beat you to bad since you are so kind


----------



## willcox

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Willcox do I need to order some more Blue Dog Mafiatattos .... So we can Tatto them when they leave the ville whooped



thats your call but you will have to do the tatooing.remember hes the one that does that kinky hunting


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> we will even put you up for a few nites at either the mystic inn or the irwinville manor so you will have more than enough chances to get that win .



Not in Mystic cause there ain't no Walcurs live here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .....Is What I Like

wow how big is irwinville i looked on google and i didnt see any hotels


----------



## willcox

.....Is What I Like said:


> wow how big is irwinville i looked on google and i didnt see any hotels



try looking it up under muddys mansion


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> thats your call but you will have to do the tatooing.remember hes the one that does that kinky hunting



All we gotta do is pay off another Walcur boy to do the dirty work .... Hey it will be just like them big money hunts then Willcox : We will call it {Lets make a Walcur deal}


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> wow how big is irwinville i looked on google and i didnt see any hotels




quit acting like a dummy if from pearson u know where irwinville is cuz


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> try looking it up under muddys mansion



Sponge Bob square pants Inn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .....Is What I Like

what is muddys mansion?? i just wanna come hunt i dont care about staying the night


----------



## .....Is What I Like

i have never hunted in a pkc hunt, i am 100% akc but i will try yall boys out


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

don't take this road stay str8 on 32 west


----------



## willcox

.....Is What I Like said:


> what is muddys mansion?? i just wanna come hunt i dont care about staying the night



you got plenty of time to get it figured out. just come on and we will have a big old PHAT time


----------



## willcox

just turn your dog out and tell him to HEAD to where the coons are


----------



## .....Is What I Like

well i will try i am going to read up on the rules. They are a little different than AKC but i am sure i can figure it out


----------



## madsnooker89

man still going at it


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> well i will try i am going to read up on the rules. They are a little different than AKC but i am sure i can figure it out



 i will fix you up and if you lose you have to wear a mafia shirt home


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> man still going at it



And it's past your bedtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .....Is What I Like

A mafia shirt, you could not pay me to put a mafia shirt on


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> A mafia shirt, you could not pay me to put a mafia shirt on



your ol lady mite like a mafia shirt to got 2 of them 4 ya


----------



## madsnooker89

it was but y wife kicked me out of bed so im up again


----------



## .....Is What I Like

well thanks if you win i will make her wear one to the next hunt i go to


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> well thanks if you win i will make her wear one to the next hunt i go to



bring her so i can see her in it


----------



## madsnooker89

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> do i need to order an xxl



thats harsh


----------



## .....Is What I Like

For who, yall are getting outa line now talking bout a mans wife. But yeah i will bring her but you prolly wont get the chance to see her wear it because you prolly wont win


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> For who, yall are getting outa line now talking bout a mans wife. But yeah i will bring her but you prolly wont get the chance to see her wear it because you prolly wont win



we will see dont back out on us now


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

.....Is What I Like said:


> For who, yall are getting outa line now talking bout a mans wife. But yeah i will bring her but you prolly wont get the chance to see her wear it because you prolly wont win



its all in fun don't get your trainin pants in a wad


----------



## .....Is What I Like

well you didnt have to bring her into it. We are talking bout hounds and hunting not wives.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Hey Thomas I see ya Lurkin


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

.....Is What I Like said:


> well you didnt have to bring her into it. We are talking bout hounds and hunting not wives.



I said sorry


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> well you didnt have to bring her into it. We are talking bout hounds and hunting not wives.



ok we will take her out of it, just keep runnin off at the mouth and have a dog here


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

i'll remove it


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

G o n e !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .....Is What I Like

ok, well i hope i learn the rules good enough and none of you guys are crooked handlers. I heard that you pkc boys will cheat a newcomer.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

.....Is What I Like said:


> ok, well i hope i learn the rules good enough and none of you guys are crooked handlers. I heard that you pkc boys will cheat a newcomer.



We will do you like they done me my first PKC hunt and make you a Judge


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> ok, well i hope i learn the rules good enough and none of you guys are crooked handlers. I heard that you pkc boys will cheat a newcomer.



naw we have never cheated anyone


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Is that the next hunt in the area or are there any more hunts that you blue boys will be at before then.


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Well if i judge i will probably need some help since i dont know the rules


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> Is that the next hunt in the area or are there any more hunts that you blue boys will be at before then.


dunno havent looked to see where any is at


----------



## madsnooker89

if yall cheat people i dont even want to hunt in the pkc


----------



## .....Is What I Like

where could i look and see if there are any more. I made need to go to one before i come to irwinville so i will know what to expect


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> where could i look and see if there are any more. I made need to go to one before i come to irwinville so i will know what to expect



i aint got time to baby you thru all this ask gatorsucker im sure he can tell ya


----------



## .....Is What I Like

well i dont know him. is there a website for pkc that may have the hunts listed


----------



## thomas gose

caught me!


----------



## clp286

thomas gose said:


> caught me!



prohound.com


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

.....Is What I Like said:


> where could i look and see if there are any more. I made need to go to one before i come to irwinville so i will know what to expect



http://www.prohound.com/images2/OErules08-11.pdf


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> caught me!



did ya go to the breeders showcase?


----------



## .....Is What I Like

It looks like there is one in hazlehurst on the 4th. I will try and make that one if i can and see how the pkc rules work.


----------



## clp286

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> http://www.prohound.com/images2/OErules08-11.pdf



i think we dealing with a lost cause here niterider


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Nah i havent been to the breeders showcase only to the akc world


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> It looks like there is one in hazlehurst on the 4th. I will try and make that one if i can and see how the pkc rules work.



show up i will be there


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Is it the same club where they have the akc hunts at mr. creamers


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> did ya go to the breeders showcase?



na ive been workin nights for about two weeks now cant hardly hunt. pleasure hunted wed and thur. nights


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> Is it the same club where they have the akc hunts at mr. creamers



dont hunt akc so i couldnt tell ya


----------



## clp286

thomas gose said:


> na ive been workin nights for about two weeks now cant hardly hunt. pleasure hunted wed and thur. nights




thats a bummer gose


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Is it a tin roof building just before a church? If it is i will show up. Me and ole peanut will try to put it on you boys. Which i am sure will be no problem if all i have to do is call her as she barks.


----------



## thomas gose

clp286 said:


> thats a bummer gose



yeah and im havin some issues with the one in my avatars pkc papers!


----------



## clp286

thomas gose said:


> yeah and im havin some issues with the one in my avatars pkc papers!




well that dosent sound fun u havent been missin much on here its just the same ol mess as u can see


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> Is it a tin roof building just before a church? If it is i will show up. Me and ole peanut will try to put it on you boys. Which i am sure will be no problem if all i have to do is call her as she barks.



yep see ya there


----------



## .....Is What I Like

i will be there, maybe we can draw out. I sure would like to beat a blue dog in my very first pkc hunt


----------



## thomas gose

clp286 said:


> well that dosent sound fun u havent been missin much on here its just the same ol mess as u can see



haha thats why i was keepin quite but i done got called out.


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> i will be there, maybe we can draw out. I sure would like to beat a blue dog in my very first pkc hunt



i would like 4 you 2 do that also


----------



## clp286

thomas gose said:


> haha thats why i was keepin quite but i done got called out.




who called you out


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Well i am sure that i can. Do you think that you have that much power. I am sure peanut will do what it takes to skin the hide off of that bluedog


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Hey Thomas I see ya Lurkin



one of the mafia!


----------



## clp286

thomas gose said:


> one of the mafia!



haha i dont doubt that 1 bit at all we have all been at it 2day


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> Well i am sure that i can. Do you think that you have that much power. I am sure peanut will do what it takes to skin the hide off of that bluedog



u better be extra sharp cuz we gona crack pnuts shell


----------



## thomas gose

clp286 said:


> haha i dont doubt that 1 bit at all we have all been at it 2day



what hunt on the 10th are yall holleren about aint that a monday?


----------



## .....Is What I Like

Ok well i will be ready. You better PHEAR!!!! the peanut


----------



## .....Is What I Like

HAHA this mess has been fun today


----------



## clp286

.....is what i like said:


> ok well i will be ready. You better phear!!!! The peanut



gotcha phat head


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

.....Is What I Like said:


> Is it a tin roof building just before a church? If it is i will show up. Me and ole peanut will try to put it on you boys. Which i am sure will be no problem if all i have to do is call her as she barks.



Gotta wait till she gets out of the box first!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clp286

.....Is What I Like said:


> HAHA this mess has been fun today



it has and you didnt think i could figure you out didnt ya


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> what hunt on the 10th are yall holleren about aint that a monday?



The one the Mafia is Havin in Irwinville


----------



## .....Is What I Like

it sure took u a while to figure it out


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

.....Is What I Like said:


> HAHA this mess has been fun today



He knew it before dark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> The one the Mafia is Havin in Irwinville



gotcha.


----------



## .....Is What I Like

he had an idea


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> gotcha.



come on and hunt with us


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> come on and hunt with us



i can get monday off but not teusday. move it to the 9th and ill be on the way.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> i can get monday off but not teusday. move it to the 9th and ill be on the way.



No hunts on Sunday it's only an hour hunt I think


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Thread drift sorry 

HUGE MELONS


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> No hunts on Sunday it's only an hour hunt I think



i live a poke from yall though.


----------



## deramey67

sure are some good looking melons huh


----------



## madsnooker89

that what he feeds his dog to make them so fruity


----------



## deramey67

just remember we all have to play nice on here or they'll scold us again


----------



## madsnooker89

yeah the bouncer will come get on us again and i'll get kicked off for good


----------



## deramey67

that's right just remember he has a job to do ain't nothing personal just business.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

madsnooker89 said:


> that what he feeds his dog to make them so fruity




Comments like this get me in trouble every time


----------



## deramey67

i warned him we all gotta play nice. i guess


----------



## deramey67

nice melons though


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

eatin supper now then The Mafia is gonna hit the woods 


Later


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

deramey67 said:


> nice melons though



Thanks we grow 6-10 acres every year


----------



## deramey67

have a good hunt


----------



## madsnooker89

yeah im gonna go huntin here in a few hopefully that darn bear dont stalk me again i hate them darn things


----------



## deramey67

i'll come hunt him during bear season if you want me to and i'll give him a lead injection


----------



## madsnooker89

that thing must be 400 pound you should she how big his track is i can fit both my hand in it he will stalk you every night you go in them wood


----------



## GA DAWG

Just so ya'll know..I hate blueticks


----------



## thomas gose

GA DAWG said:


> Just so ya'll know..I hate blueticks



lol


----------



## willcox

bet you hate them for the same reason you hate the FLORIDA GATORS. you get tired of getting beat by them.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Just so ya'll know..I hate blueticks



I hate smart DONKEYS


----------



## clp286

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I hate smart DONKEYS




me 2 Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on you ga dawg


----------



## clp286

GA DAWG said:


> Just so ya'll know..I hate blueticks



has anybody ever told u ga dawg that they dont cae what you hate or like


----------



## thomas gose

mmman yall start early!!


----------



## clp286

thomas gose said:


> mmman yall start early!!



just gettin in from huntin


----------



## thomas gose

clp286 said:


> just gettin in from huntin



you had a better night than me! im waiten on releif so i can go home from work.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> lol


You are just another me toooooooooo walcur man


thomas gose said:


> mmman yall start early!!



Been out treein Rickeys my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> You are just another me toooooooooo walcur man
> 
> 
> Been out treein Rickeys my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nah me and my dog dont hardly like to back another. funny is funny no matter what mafia it comes from.


----------



## GA DAWG

willcox said:


> bet you hate them for the same reason you hate the FLORIDA GATORS. you get tired of getting beat by them.


 Aint no blues beat me up here..Just very few folks still crazy enough to hunt em here They know if they wanna win and do it right..They need some walker power.


----------



## GA DAWG

clp286 said:


> me 2 Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on you ga dawg





clp286 said:


> has anybody ever told u ga dawg that they dont cae what you hate or like


I wish yall would bring every little mafia dog ya'll own to our next pkc hunt(aug 6th dawsonville ga) Will yalls bluedogs go off far enough to tree a coon? We aint got thick coon like yall do in south GA..They actually have to go hunt em up here


----------



## willcox

GA DAWG said:


> I wish yall would bring every little mafia dog ya'll own to our next pkc hunt(aug 6th dawsonville ga) Will yalls bluedogs go off far enough to tree a coon? We aint got thick coon like yall do in south GA..They actually have to go hunt em up here



we done beat this horse to death with you ga dawg. you too scared of snakes and gators to come south and we too fat and lazy for them mountains. as far as the dogs go your breed of choice is the one been having the trouble going hunting lately


----------



## all ticked up

willcox said:


> we done beat this horse to death with you ga dawg. you too scared of snakes and gators to come south and we too fat and lazy for them mountains. as far as the dogs go your breed of choice is the one been having the trouble going hunting lately



if u can get them to make the trip ill pay for half of there gas


----------



## GA DAWG

willcox said:


> we done beat this horse to death with you ga dawg. you too scared of snakes and gators to come south and we too fat and lazy for them mountains. as far as the dogs go your breed of choice is the one been having the trouble going hunting lately


Looks like we are gonna have to meet in the middle somewheres...Jan on Olcmulgee wma..We will cut em one by one and see who ends up with the most coon on the tailgate..Sound good? Mess with me much..I'll bring a redbone and really put it on ya'll...I'll have to see what weekend in Jan..Got another feller from michigan on the ukc board I done invited down for alittle hunt in Jan on Dawson Forest..He thinks he knows what thin coon is


----------



## willcox

GA DAWG said:


> Looks like we are gonna have to meet in the middle somewheres...Jan on Olcmulgee wma..We will cut em one by one and see who ends up with the most coon on the tailgate..Sound good? Mess with me much..I'll bring a redbone and really put it on ya'll...I'll have to see what weekend in Jan..Got another feller from michigan on the ukc board I done invited down for alittle hunt in Jan on Dawson Forest..He thinks he knows what thin coon is



you must use that redbone to tree your coons so those walkers can have something to cover all night as far as thin coon we have the market wrapped up on that . if you were to come south and hunt a night or two in our conditions you would probably leave your box,dogs and all your equipment beside the road and blow your truck up headed north


----------



## willcox

all ticked up said:


> if u can get them to make the trip ill pay for half of there gas



ga dawg dont need any gas to do his internet coonhunting.  i think either him or knightrider will win the world championship in that this year with me running a close third


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> ga dawg dont need any gas to do his internet coonhunting.  i think either him or knightrider will win the world championship in that this year with me running a close third



Told ya last nite Willcox that by next year I'll have lil miss Southern Mystic Dixie will be in the top ten for the state of GA 

I forgot to ask Chase if those sweater puppies had papers , guess he got his phone call cause I ain't heard from him today


----------



## GA DAWG

willcox said:


> you must use that redbone to tree your coons so those walkers can have something to cover all night as far as thin coon we have the market wrapped up on that . if you were to come south and hunt a night or two in our conditions you would probably leave your box,dogs and all your equipment beside the road and blow your truck up headed north


Last time I was in south GA we treed 12 singles in 2 nights in feb. I bet even a blue dawg could have treed 1 or 2 of them...
Thin coon


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Last time I was in south GA we treed 12 singles in 2 nights in feb. I bet even a blue dawg could have treed 1 or 2 of them...
> Thin coon



Then why ya scared to come hunt with the Mafia if your dog is that good


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Last time I was in south GA we treed 12 singles in 2 nights in feb. I bet even a blue dawg could have treed 1 or 2 of them...
> Thin coon



That must have been on Feb. 31st of last year


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Then why ya scared to come hunt with the Mafia if your dog is that good


I aint't the least bit skeered of the MAFIA...Its the cottonmouths..I'll be there this winter Still I'd hate to know I lived there and thought the coon were thin though


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I aint't the least bit skeered of the MAFIA...Its the cottonmouths..I'll be there this winter Still I'd hate to know I lived there and thought the coon were thin though



Ain't seen a cottonmouth all year rattlers now thats another story......

All ya gonna do is talk junk when the leaves fall anyway 


The Mafia ain't scared one bit


----------



## GA DAWG

We got rattlers up here.I aint much worried about them..Its just every time I ever been that way.We had to walk through lots of water to get the dogs..That water looks like it holds lots of snakes to me.So I just wait untill it frosts a few good times


----------



## holler tree

you boys can come hunt on our club. weve got 19,000 acres so it ought to be enough room to let them walkers get treed and weve got some real big tree's close to the road for them blue dogs to pull up on. meanwhile we can try to catch my hard headed english dog


----------



## deramey67

don't blame you ga dawg they oughta come here first. so they can see what thin coons are.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

All we ever hear is just wait till this and that ya'll all full of it "PUT UP SHUT UP" 

Come on and hunt with us or just say you ain't got the power , Ya'll beatin a dead horse with this just wait crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holler tree

well boys I'm going to the woods. only way a poor boy gets a dog is to make him one I guess.


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> All we ever hear is just wait till this and that ya'll all full of it "PUT UP SHUT UP"
> 
> Come on and hunt with us or just say you ain't got the power , Ya'll beatin a dead horse with this just wait crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey MR. ILL you know where 75 is dont ya? Get on it and run bout 3.5 hrs north..We will hunt..Atleast I've said I would come in the winter..Never once have you said anything about heading north flatlander..Can your blue not tree a coon if its not on its home turf?


----------



## GA DAWG

holler tree said:


> well boys I'm going to the woods. only way a poor boy gets a dog is to make him one I guess.


Good luck..Its looking stormy tonight..I hope they pass on or die out one..So I can go..They are almost on us...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Hey MR. ILL you know where 75 is dont ya? Get on it and run bout 3.5 hrs north..We will hunt..Atleast I've said I would come in the winter..Never once have you said anything about heading north flatlander..Can your blue not tree a coon if its not on its home turf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You the one that's been calling the Mafia out so the way I see it if ya want some come on down to the flat lands and lets see if them Holsteins are as good as you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh ya and by the way I HATE WALCUR DOGS!!!!!!!!!!!! ( with a Passion)



BLUE DOG MAFIA


Jimmy D........


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

don't know what happened there


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

What's up MR Gose ? at work again?


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> What's up MR Gose ? at work again?



Yes sir last one, gonna hunt friday and sat nights. man im way over due!!!!


----------



## willcox

GA DAWG said:


> Last time I was in south GA we treed 12 singles in 2 nights in feb. I bet even a blue dawg could have treed 1 or 2 of them...
> Thin coon



you were definately not in this part of south GA. but then again we have already established yalls definition of treeing a coon just means treeing. so i reckon we are eat up with coons cause we got acres and acres of planted pines everywhere


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

willcox said:


> you were definately not in this part of south GA. but then again we have already established yalls definition of treeing a coon just means treeing. so i reckon we are eat up with coons cause we got acres and acres of planted pines everywhere



Hey willcox I've come to the point that Mr Dawg is goona possum his way out of everthing ..... all he say's is wait but what I think he really means is now way am I fettin get beat down By the Mafia cause some body may find out !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

thomas gose said:


> Yes sir last one, gonna hunt friday and sat nights. man im way over due!!!!





If ya wanna tree a coon we got a dog you can borrow


----------



## thomas gose

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> If ya wanna tree a coon we got a dog you can borrow



LOL i hear ya! mine does just fine. may be pickin up a couple more tomorrow. one for sure just went halfs with my huntin partner on a nice little "zeb again" gyp, ill post some pics later. maybe she'll be doin it right about this time next year.


----------



## GA DAWG

willcox said:


> you were definately not in this part of south GA. but then again we have already established yalls definition of treeing a coon just means treeing. so i reckon we are eat up with coons cause we got acres and acres of planted pines everywhere


I guess about 20 miles south of Cordele aint in that part of south GA..Actually treed and saw 13 sets of eyes in 13 trees and made a couple slicks..Hunted from about an hour after dark till 3am each of the 2 nights..One set of those eyes were possum eyes Just goes to show what alittle dawg power can do down in ya'lls part of the world...If I lived down there and could get used to the snakes and gators..I could hunt a dog to death I think..Beats the fire outta the hunting I have up here..I'll see ya'll this winter


----------



## holler tree

GA DAWG said:


> Good luck..Its looking stormy tonight..I hope they pass on or die out one..So I can go..They are almost on us...



coons were moving good tonight and my male pup is coming around !!!  aint nothing like watching a young dog start to click.


----------



## GA DAWG

holler tree said:


> coons were moving good tonight and my male pup is coming around !!!  aint nothing like watching a young dog start to click.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Ill donate!


----------



## willcox

hey dawg im gonna go out on a limb here and say you were me too hunting with your blue dog friends when you treed all those coons.lol


----------



## ArmyTaco

Good stuff...where were yall when my dog got called ugly? I needed back up.


----------



## GA DAWG

willcox said:


> hey dawg im gonna go out on a limb here and say you were me too hunting with your blue dog friends when you treed all those coons.lol


Maybe just a time or 2


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Maybe just a time or 2



I knew it Willcox

Another Me 2 Holstein


----------



## willcox

ArmyTaco said:


> Good stuff...where were yall when my dog got called ugly? I needed back up.



sorry missed that or we would have helped you out


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I knew it Willcox
> 
> Another Me 2 Holstein


 Mine aint afraid to get some of yours..Also aint skeered to get one alone..You will however more than likely get me on strike..I got a low strike dog now but I have a super dooper strike dog coming along and she will not pay any attention to another dog at all but sometimes thats a bad thing up here


----------



## GA DAWG

ArmyTaco said:


> Good stuff...where were yall when my dog got called ugly? I needed back up.


Is it the one in your avatar?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Mine aint afraid to get some of yours..Also aint skeered to get one alone..You will however more than likely get me on strike..I got a low strike dog now but I have a super dooper strike dog coming along and she will not pay any attention to another dog at all but sometimes thats a bad thing up here



So now we know the real reason whey you wanna wait till the fall 

Hope that Super Dooper strike trooper can tree a coon

If not you may wanna borrow your buddies blue dog just to keep up with the Mafia

But hey Dawg you ain't made it here yet so you got plenty of time to train that Super Pooper of yours, because it don't get real cold down here till Jan.( if ya show up then that is)


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

ArmyTaco said:


> Good stuff...where were yall when my dog got called ugly? I needed back up.



Does he hunt ?????


----------



## ArmyTaco

She has potential...has treed her own coon with no training. Riding around on Oaky woods one day and I saw some coons about 100 yards up the road. I let em scurry off and gave em a few minutes. I drove up there and just let her out to walk around and see if she would pick it up. She did and went striking down the hill and treed one. This dog is going on 3 but the Army really messed my hunting up so I never got to mess with her much. She is a natural but just needs huntin..I am getting out here soon and hope to get her in the woods and get her on some coon and get her broke. Anyone in Mid Ga area?

She used to go over the fence and run around going nuts on the 100 acres behind my house. She is a natural hunter and loves some water. Just got to get her on coon. She loves hunting and it just comes natural too her. No training what so ever so as soon as I get back to Macon I am going to try and get her going. Need some good dogs to let her run with and get going. She knows to hunt but just does not know only coon right now. But once again shes never had any training or gotten on any coon good so. I am 100% cofident in her and she has it and I want to get her out and on some coons.


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> So now we know the real reason whey you wanna wait till the fall
> 
> Hope that Super Dooper strike trooper can tree a coon
> 
> If not you may wanna borrow your buddies blue dog just to keep up with the Mafia
> 
> But hey Dawg you ain't made it here yet so you got plenty of time to train that Super Pooper of yours, because it don't get real cold down here till Jan.( if ya show up then that is)


I just mentioned the young strike dog so you'd know I might be brinnging one that will get first strike on those babbling blue idiots..Now you made me mad..I'll just bring my quater strike dog and still beat em..


----------



## all ticked up

if mine gets first strike over ga.dawg do i get voted in to the mafia??


----------



## willcox

all ticked up said:


> if mine gets first strike over ga.dawg do i get voted in to the mafia??



not trying to be ugly but he'll probably have to strike in the box to get first strike cause you know them walkers will open on the tailgate for sure


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> I just mentioned the young strike dog so you'd know I might be brinnging one that will get first strike on those babbling blue idiots..Now you made me mad..I'll just bring my quater strike dog and still beat em..



All ya goota do is bring it dawg ............... Talk is cheap


----------



## GA DAWG

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Yes you can become a Mafia member if ya get first strike over Dawg down here ,but it may never happen cause we got gators and snakes.. Doubt he will ever come hunt with us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yeah.I'm coming..You can count on it and you and wilcox better be there and be prepared to hunt all night.Plus ya'll better get ready to let all ticked up join the mafia..


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

GA DAWG said:


> Oh yeah.I'm coming..You can count on it and you and wilcox better be there and be prepared to hunt all night.Plus ya'll better get ready to let all ticked up join the mafia..



We both will be there for the long haul to watch your  you are gonna take back north with ya 

By the way after I read ticked up's sig line I changed my mind he will never be in the Mafia with that lil sayin


----------



## GA DAWG

See I dont just mess around in this small game forum..Check out my snake thread..Some people actually dont like you killing rattle snakes http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=384276


----------



## all ticked up

just got in fellers put mine on the wood twice first one was a lay up and they ran the second one like they owned it put it up an ole cypress about 10,000 feet hight lol


----------



## clp286

all ticked up said:


> just got in fellers put mine on the wood twice first one was a lay up and they ran the second one like they owned it put it up an ole cypress about 10,000 feet hight lol



so in other words you sayin that 10,000 ft high tree had no eyes lookin down.


----------



## all ticked up

clp286 said:


> so in other words you sayin that 10,000 ft high tree had no eyes lookin down.



did u forget i hunt a blue not a tree happy walcur mine had the meat the other fellers dogs was no where to be found


----------

